# PCC Vehicle Capacity.



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Shipmates,
Had a thought this afternoon as I watched a PCC on its way out from Brisbane.
What is their carrying capacity??
There is a standard for the Box ships..TEU's, but what about for the PCC's?
I checked out the websites for some of the biggest and the results were....
NYK Lines.."Vega Voyager"..CAR CAPACITY: 6500.
+ " " 6149.-'High 2.0 Meters'. 
W.W Logistics.."Undine" .. " " 7194.-'RT 43'.. ?? 
Hoegh Autoliners.."H.Dubai" " " 6500.-'CEU's..??
K Line.. "Coral Highway"... " " 5320.-'Vehicles'.

These are supposed to be the worlds largest companies in the business but they don't seem to come uo with some common stats.
Are the car sizes--(say) VW Polo and Mazda 121 sizes, or Mini Cooper size? that are a bit longer?. Or maybe they measure the "Smart" 2 Door as their capacity??
Would lurve to hear from some experts on these matters.
Regards, 
David D.


----------

